# Any suggestions for Hogmanay Site in Scotland?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We'd like to go away in the van for a few nights over New Year.
Not too far from home - so preferably somewhere North of the border.

Does anyone have any suggestions for a good site that's open at New Year, which would be good 'socially'?

Possibly thinking of going to Stonehaven for the Fireballs, but that would mean wildcamping, and after Stonehaven's experiences this year with travellers setting up camp in the town, I don't know how receptive they would be to us wildcamping.

Any of you guys coming to Scotland in your van for Hogmanay?

Thanks


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

We would recommend The New England Bay site of the Caravan Club near to the Mull of Galloway south of Stranraer, it is only metres from the Beach. Providing of course its open over crimbo and new year. :wink:


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*New Year*

The Motorcaravan Club always have a good do at Kelso, never been but have heard good reports.

We might be up for a meet if we can get enough interest.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there 

Dont know how far you want to go but I can recommend places like Newtonmore and Kingussie in the Highlands. They make a real deal of Hogmaney with fireworks and neeps and stotties (I think).

You could then visit Cairngorm (the MH will manage the road easily - and perhaps you could wild camp up there). If no snow you could still go up to the top of Cairngorm in the rail thingy (sorry name slips old memory) for the views at the top. 

Lots of walking (either low level at Loch Morlich or slightly more hilly from just outside Kingcraig where you can walk up the road into the hills to a bothy and see the deer on the hills) or more adventurous/mountain biking/golf.

Could also visit Aviemore tho theres only outdoor clothing shops there.

Lots to do and see am sure you could stay somewhere round there and I am sure that Newtonmore has a campsite just outside the village (dont know if open at New Year tho).

Is a good drive up to Highlands - motorway/dual carriageway/fast A road up there. Can make it in car in around 4 1/2 hours - probably take a bit longer in MH but you could say have a one night stay on the way (perhaps Pitlochry or Perth or Stirling) on the way.

Have a good time anyway wherever you go.

Milly


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: New Year*



an99uk said:


> The Motorcaravan Club always have a good do at Kelso, never been but have heard good reports.
> 
> We might be up for a meet if we can get enough interest.


Hi Angie,

If you think we could drum up enough interest, a Hogmanay Meet would be great!

Over to you and George, you're the experts in this sort of thing (although happy to help in any way we can)!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I think Park Of Brandedleys in Dumfries do a hogmanay party type thing although it may be fully booked. Could also be interested in this depending on Gavs shifts!!


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

If your interested there's a New year Rally / Meet at Silverbanks Caravan club site , Banchory , Aberdeenshire hosted by the North Centre .
The site is open to C.C members only and is not fully booked over Hogmanay , have just checked the C.C website


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Foghorn-Leghorn said:


> If your interested there's a New year Rally / Meet at Silverbanks Caravan club site , Banchory , Aberdeenshire hosted by the North Centre .
> The site is open to C.C members only and is not fully booked over Hogmanay , have just checked the C.C website


I am a member of the C.C.
Where can I find details of this Rally/Meet - I've looked on the C.C. website but cannot find it?

Thanks


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh yes we were supposed to be going across the water have book Eurotunnel but would much prefer Scotland preferably lower down but we have a full 10 days again - so will watch this with interest!

Greenie


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

Hezbez said:


> Foghorn-Leghorn said:
> 
> 
> > If your interested there's a New year Rally / Meet at Silverbanks Caravan club site , Banchory , Aberdeenshire hosted by the North Centre .
> ...


Hi the details are on the Scottish Caravan Clubs Homepage under December Rally's 
If you just google Scottish Caravan Club you will find all the details , the rally has reserved 20 pitches on the site but if there all taken there is still availability on the rest of the site for Hogmanay and there will be a New Years eve get together which will be open for all on site.
The Rally info comes under "Edzell North" but is held on Silverbanks C.C site , Banchory


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Portugal.

Dave p


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We had some minor bother with teenage a***holes in Stonehaven earlier this year (not travellers) in the big leisure centre car park.

If I am ever up that way (without a m/home), it will be payback time.  

If there is a meet going, we would also be interested.

ps Hezbez, all of our tomatoes will be used up by then. :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

It looks like there could be a fair bit of interest in a Scottish Hogmanay Meet.

Any suggestions for a suitable site which will be open at that time of year and still have space available for a group of us?


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

We will be at The Woods Caravan Park for New year, there's a N & B rally. We'll also be at High range, Aviemore for Christmas if anyone is around there give us a knock.

John


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

747 said:


> ps Hezbez, all of our tomatoes will be used up by then. :lol:


 :?: :?: :?: 
Please enlighten me!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

The C&CC site at Scone are putting on a bit of a Hogmanay do according to the website - tis a lovely site next to Racecourse and of course Scone Palace which is just fab.

They have spaces at the moment as well so if anyone is interested in that one. Also the one at Auchterarder is doing similar and spaces on that one - am thinking proper sites with leccy and stuff just for comfort.

Angie/Scottie if you think that would be good count us in.

Greenie


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

greenasthegrass said:


> The C&CC site at Scone are putting on a bit of a Hogmanay do according to the website - tis a lovely site next to Racecourse and of course Scone Palace which is just fab.
> 
> They have spaces at the moment as well so if anyone is interested in that one. Also the one at Auchterarder is doing similar and spaces on that one - am thinking proper sites with leccy and stuff just for comfort.
> 
> ...


I think we need somewhere with hardstanding considering the time of year it will be. I don't remember seeing many hardstanding pitches at Auchterarder. In fact because it was so wet when we were there last year we all had to park on the road within the park - not great, but understandable. Do they have a rally or something on for Hogmanay?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Scone is all hard standing not sure about Auchterarardereredefeef.

Scone are putting on a bit of a do as its a THS as well.


Janet


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

747 said:


> We had some minor bother with teenage a***holes in Stonehaven earlier this year (not travellers) in the big leisure centre car park.
> 
> If I am ever up that way (without a m/home), it will be payback time.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you had bother when you were here earlier in the year but I am afraid the leisure centre car park is probably not a peaceful place to be since they opened the skate park at the side of it - I have seen large groups of youngsters hanging around there at all times of the day and night. Since the 'traveller' invasions earlier in the year we are all fair game, baiting travellers (including MHers) has become the new sport.
Incidentally most of this area is a bit sensitive about wild camping now, there has been a group of travellers deliberately provoking confrontation around the area for much of the past 5 months, they obviously have an agenda but yet again we all lose out

Chris


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks like we might have the MH back in Scotland for hogmanay in which case we might be interested in joining any meet

Chris


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

greenasthegrass said:


> Scone is all hard standing not sure about Auchterarardereredefeef.
> 
> Scone are putting on a bit of a do as its a THS as well.
> 
> Janet


I quite like the sound of the Scone meet.
We would obviously all need to be C&CC members.

Wonder if they still have many spaces available.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

ardgour said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > We had some minor bother with teenage a***holes in Stonehaven earlier this year (not travellers) in the big leisure centre car park.
> ...


Thanks for that Chris. Look out for a young twerp in a little noisy red V reg shed. He has a mate in a silver hatchback and a teenage girl on a brand new scooter. I have got their reg. details written down somewhere in the van (for future reference) 

I have to say that they were the only ones who did not behave impeccably while we were in Scotland. We were both impressed by the friendliness while we were up there. Strangely enough, once we got North of Peterhead, we met as many Yorkshire born people as Scottish born. 8O I suppose there are lots of Scots living in Yorkshire. :lol:


----------



## weebill (Dec 11, 2007)

There will be an MCC Scottish Rally at Monifieth for New Year

Have a look at www.scotmcc.org

Bill


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Here is one to try phone Brian at the Ben More Lodge in Crianlarich, he usually has something on at New Year, he will give you electric hook up, I know at one point he was going to put in Electrics, it is not a site but the car park for his hotel/Lodge.
Tell him Alex from Race Nights Scotland recommended him (he will probably charge you double :lol: ).

Check with him to see what he has on.

regards


----------



## bluereiver (Jul 3, 2008)

I see that we have 3 pages of posts on this topic but are we any nearer to a decision (whatever that is)?

We would be interested and are members of both the CC and C&CC. : :roll: :roll:

In any event the topic is well worth a bump.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Think Carol(gavin)is going to put up a meet shortly but its not having it. She contacted somewhere that sounded like Brandylegs(!) and has arranged a few places if anyone is interested it will be going up shortly when she pays her leccy bill.

Greenie :wink:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Think Carol(gavin)is going to put up a meet shortly but its not having it. She contacted somewhere that sounded like Brandylegs(!) and has arranged a few places if anyone is interested it will be going up shortly when she pays her leccy bill.
> 
> Greenie :wink:


Paying my leccy bill didn't work!!!! Cannot get add meet page thing to work, it keeps hanging!!!
Anyway am waiting for contact from the lovely Hezza as she was the suggestee as it were!
Haud oan to yerr hats!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

bluereiver said:


> I see that we have 3 pages of posts on this topic but are we any nearer to a decision (whatever that is)?
> 
> We would be interested and are members of both the CC and C&CC. : :roll: :roll:
> 
> In any event the topic is well worth a bump.


So its all of us round to your place then. 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

carolgavin said:


> Paying my leccy bill didn't work!!!! Cannot get add meet page thing to work, it keeps hanging!!!
> Anyway am waiting for contact from the lovely Hezza as she was the suggestee as it were!
> Haud oan to yerr hats!


Hi Carol,

If you can get something organised with Brandedleys go for it.

We've never been there. Has anyone stayed at it?

Wonder if they will have hardstanding available?
Do they have somewhere under cover where we could meet up and have a wee 'social'?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Paying my leccy bill didn't work!!!! Cannot get add meet page thing to work, it keeps hanging!!!
> ...


Yes I have stayed there and it is very nice. They have a bar and brasserie and will be providing entertainment, details to be finalised. There is also a swimming pool and there was a sauna and tennis court last time I was there. 
Will post all meet details later.
The location is Crocketford in Dumfries and Galloway.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

carolgavin said:


> Yes I have stayed there and it is very nice. They have a bar and brasserie and will be providing entertainment, details to be finalised. There is also a swimming pool and there was a sauna and tennis court last time I was there.
> Will post all meet details later.
> The location is Crocketford in Dumfries and Galloway.


Sounds good.
Let's hope we can get this off the ground. It would be good to have something in Scotland for Hogmanay.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

our village hall (Blackford Perthshire nr Auchterarder) regularly hires the sports field out to the motorhome club for rallys. I'm sure Facts could meet there too if they wanted.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

clodhopper2006 said:


> our village hall (Blackford Perthshire nr Auchterarder) regularly hires the sports field out to the motorhome club for rallys. I'm sure Facts could meet there too if they wanted.


Thanks Clodhopper, I'll bear that in mind for a potential future meet.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Neogotiating currently with a couple of sites, will post meet thread in due course.


----------



## Angelfire (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.brandedleys.co.uk/

Good spot to stay.

Regards,

Angelfire/Phil*


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Angelfire said:


> http://www.brandedleys.co.uk/
> 
> Good spot to stay.
> 
> ...


Ooooh watch this space currently talking to Brandedleys!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Thought you were double booked out tonight? 

Still think Brandylegs is a better name for it.

We definitely like this site and are going for 10 days round Dumfries and Galloway can't wait.

So hope this one goes ahead should be a Hootenanny! (if that's how ya spell it Frunk).

Greenie :lol:


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

We have stayed at Aviemore a couple of times. Great site and plenty going on in the town. You pay for your electric on a metre with a card so be sure to keep it topped up while you are out or you might come back to a cold shock and frozen pipes

Chris


----------



## Angelfire (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi Chris,

Is that the site on the road to the Mountain Railway on the right hand side? - I forget its name.

Regards

Angel/Phil*


----------



## rivercity (Sep 27, 2008)

*New Year in Scotland*

Hi everyone
We have been at Kelso Showground for the last 5 years for New Year and booked again this year they do Christmas as well. It is a BRILLIANT rally, and there is plenty room for a group of you if that is what you are concidering. If you are going alone dont worry, we went the first time on our own and when asked to join company straight away, and heve met every year since.
There is live entertainment every night, and it has great facilities, and it doesnt matter which club you are in, they make everyone welcome.
It is the best you will get.
Give them a call, or email.
You can get all the details at www.themotorhomeclub.co.uk

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Carol should have something sorted for us very soon!
And it sounds great


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you to everyone who has expressed an interest in attending a Hogmanay Meet in Scotland.

Thanks also for the ideas for venues.

Several folks have suggested/recommended the New Year Rally at Kelso.
It looks like a great venue and as it's located in the beautiful Scottish Borders it will hopefully tempt some Sassenachs to head North :lol:

Carolgavin has started a new thread Here

So come on, get yer names down!!!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> Thank you to everyone who has expressed an interest in attending a Hogmanay Meet in Scotland.
> 
> Thanks also for the ideas for venues.
> 
> ...


Oooooh Hezza just as well you are on the ball, forgot to post in this here thread, sack me immediately!!!!!! 
Have it on good authority that meet will not appear on here for a week or so as Admin are off on their jollies!!


----------

